# Daves 4v HERMS build



## dave81 (21/9/14)

Just picked up my 70l pots(hlt has a 2.4kw element, I need to install a whirlpool port in the kettle and a water return port in the hlt) and cfc today next step to place an order with Nev to finish the hx and another order for the plumbing bits and in the future to start on the control panel


----------



## timmyf (21/9/14)

Nice wig. Is that a 5'' shell?


----------



## dave81 (21/9/14)

Haha my daughter walked in as I took the shot.
Not a shell its 100mm stainless pipe and a friend welded a base on it for me.not sure what im gonna do for a lid for it yet but that down my list of things to do


----------



## dave81 (22/9/14)

After nearly throwing my new sss (the first s is for super) pots in the bin after a couple of trips to bunnings for drill bits of which the one I snapped and used the leftover bit to complete my pilots holes I have succeeded in installing my whirlpool and water return port


----------



## thewombat (23/9/14)

Where did you find the pots


----------



## dave81 (23/9/14)

Brewmart


----------



## keifer33 (23/9/14)

Looking good Dave. That stainless can be a bitch if you don't have the right tools.

Pretty sure I have a 32mm TCT holesaw bit for the elements if you need it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/9/14)

keifer33 said:


> Looking good Dave. That stainless can be a bitch if you don't have the right tools.


Need the right technique too, slow and hard with lube , yes !


----------



## fcmcg (23/9/14)

tip for new players...you can drill a 3mm hole first , then use your hole saw...


----------



## keifer33 (23/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Need the right technique too, slow and hard with lube , yes !


Too true. Knowing how much lube to use is also a technique in itself. You don't want to be sliding all over the place.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/9/14)

Mostly I just put it on the vessel not myself but if it makes it easier I will give it a go.
But seriously I drill the pilot hole the same size as the arbor drill size the remove the drill and put in a stainless rod of the same diameter as the pilot hole, this stops the pilot hole from expanding and creating a larger out of shape cutter hole.
Tip for young player right there.
Nev


----------



## hotmelt (23/9/14)

You could also use some blue tack to make a ring around the area to be cut to keep your lube in place.


----------



## dave81 (23/9/14)

keifer33 said:


> Looking good Dave. That stainless can be a bitch if you don't have the right tools.
> 
> Pretty sure I have a 32mm TCT holesaw bit for the elements if you need it.


Thanks mate I just used my standard holesaws they worked a treat. 
Not really sure what went on with pilot holes I tired all different sizes up to 6mm nohing would go through, done now anf tue rage has passed.
Just waiting for all my various bits to arrive to get it up and running
Will need to get onto a pid for the hx so I can use it all though


----------



## blekk (27/9/14)

Masking tape the area to be cut/drilled also helps with not scratching the finish of your beautiful new brew equipment.


----------



## dave81 (7/10/14)

Finally finished the heat exchanger minus the rtd amd power supply


----------



## TheWiggman (7/10/14)

Looks good man.
Gonna pre-empt some hassles and suggest you orientate your T-piece outlet horizontally. If you have a thermowell and got it from Nev, it won't fit in that way. The tip will hit the back of the tee and you'll break it by the time you get a seal.


----------



## dave81 (7/10/14)

Cheers Wiggman I may even adjust the orientation just so I dont have hoses poking up in the air.next up control panel after a few ebay orders and then install a 15a outlet.i may brew some beer one day too, although it will be a shame to only use half the rig until I get it completed. Also those keg king t pieces dont thread in very well I have to play around a bit more but it seems like they are bspt/npt cause my bsp bits dont screw in very well.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/10/14)

Maybe a tapered female and parallel male thread? Give it some elbow grease.


----------



## dave81 (3/11/14)

I have a bit of work to yet but the end is near.so excited I just peed a little


----------



## dave81 (15/11/14)

Well its finally at a running stage with a test soon to come.auch a relief to be at this stage and be finally there


----------



## dave81 (26/11/14)

All that time and money setting up my system to add this make shift heat shield  which worked a treat btw


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/11/14)

If you want it perty you could try these. Saw them some time ago, as I need a sight glass around 580mm and these guys seem to have the biggest.

MB


----------



## dave81 (26/11/14)

They do look the goods . gives me an idea of how to knock one up at work


----------

